# how do you remove top speed limiter



## goj_cloud (May 21, 2006)

i have a 89 240sx and i wanna remove the top speed and rev limiter, i heard you cut some wires but what wire would i cut without loosing the spedo and the tach.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out www.240sx.org FAQ section and look up 'Rec limiter/Speed governor'.


----------

